# Search engine optimization update for my site



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I posted a similar blog on our new web site. My ultimate goal though is to reach top search results. We have an excellent product and it is my goal to get the word out.

So I began studying, but in the mean time, I needed quick results and hired www.footbridgemedia.com. They cometely re wrote my site, it went live yesterday. I am very happy with it, check it out at
Www.topqualitycabinets.net

Being curious, I went too google adwords keyword tool, and searched for relevant keywords with regards to "san antonio custom cabinets". It gave me multiple variations/keywords, and showed me how many hits each keyword gets per month. So I checked them out. On keywords that get a little more then 200 searches per month, my site was listed near the top of the second page. For search terms/phrases that got between 2000 - 4000 searches per month, my site was listed on the 4th through 5th page. Even the search for "san antonio countertops" listed me on the 6th page.

So I am truly excited and I am sure we will continue to rise in the page searches. I do think we will get to the first page with most relevant search terms.

I am excited, and I know this is not some shop tool but it gets me really.excited anyway.

Though we have been swamped since Jan 2011, things have slowed greatly for us. The only time my phone rings lately is when someone wants me to work for free, and these calls are coming from CL. This Tuesday we will spend 1/2 the day installing a wall unit, which is the last job we have for the next 4 weeks. We are scheduled to build a commercial job starting on Oct 15th, but until then we may have to lay guys off of work. I only tell about this famine time to show why I am so excited at the possibility of getting our phone to ring through internet searches.

Though things are looking slow for us coming up, I will say that I have 2 nice kitchen customers, both ready for us to start next week and both seem so close to hiring us, but neither customer has ponied up and secured us with a deposit. I am hopeful that will happen with at least one of the two customers this next week.

So it is not all doom and gloom, if we close one of those two kitchens next week, that will keep us until the commercial job in Oct, then we will work the commercial job until Thanksgiving. Hopefully by that time our phone will be ringing regularly from organic searches.

Well I thank everyone for looking and all of the great adv I get on this site.


----------



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

Your website looks awesome and your work is fantastic. I'm sure this SEO will help potential customers find you, and once they see your work you shouldn't have any problems from that point on. Best of luck to you.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Jerry-
Your site indeed looks top drawer. I commend you for being aggressive and creative and positive. I have no doubt that you will survive and thrive. So much is attitude, once you know how to build a nice box!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. Well, one thing I have managed to do since 1984 on most sundays is go to churcb and.watch football. So today is a fun day for us.

Be blessed and have a great sunday everyone.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Your tip on website optimization is greatly appreciated. I went to the Google page you mentioned, and found it to be very helpful. Didn't even know it existed. I'll be spending some time there in the future, to be sure. Thanks, again, for posting.

TZH


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Good deal, i hope it helps.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Would you mind giving me a ballpark price on what footbridgemedia charge for their services?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, they charge a flat rate of 150.00 per month which they include a lot of stuff with. The web site and ongoing SEO marketing alone are worth the money when you figure ROI. Check them out at footbridgemedia.com to learn all of the details.

I like that they specialize with trades contractors.

Also google them+reviews and attempt to find any bad reviews. I was not successful at finding bad reviews. The closest i found was a customer was mad because footbridge worked with his competitor and his competitor was ranked number one on first page of google while he was ranked number 2 on the first page. Good night, if one feels being number 2 on the first page of google is the worst, I'll gladly take that since just a few days ago my site could not be found on google at all.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry. I'll check them out. My products (IMHO) are one-of-a-kind, and they can be adapted for almost any use- woodworking equipment, agricultural equipment, RV stuff (ATV and bicycle covers), storage of hurricane plywood sheets, you name it- even body bags for TV shows!
I just need to get more traffic to my website.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

One search phrase I am .doing.good on is:

"San Antonio custom cabinets"

I am found on the second page.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

This morning at 9:30 am i recieved my first call from organic google search. It did not translate into a sale but the whole fact that a person was actually able to run a search and find us was amazing. The guy told me he found me on a google search. So I am very excited.

I still plan to run CL advertisements as that is free.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea! That's a good reason to be excited.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I ran a search last night on google for "san antonio custom cabinets" and we are on the first page about mid way down the page. I am excited. Now we just need to get the phone ringing on a regular basis.

We were blessed because we did sell a large new home residential job that we start on Monday. We have a smaller kitchen job due to.start soon also as we unofficially sold the job over the past weekend, except we have not been given any deposit yet. Then during the middle of Oct.we start a commercial iob that will keep us going through.Thanksgiving.

So my hopes is that I am.able to sell something online through organic searches between now and Thanksgiving.

Thanks for.all of the encouragement everyone.


----------



## boardmaker (Mar 8, 2011)

Jerry,
I've been following along with your seo questions. Do they offer building your website along with hosting for 150$ or is that additional? I'm looking for a website in the near future, and I believe this may be the way to go.
Lucas
BTW, love your site. And, your cabinets are definitely top notch.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Lucas. I thought someone here could benefit from what i have been learning. It is certainly been our best markering investment.

The monthly fee covers everything. They even spend the first few weeks writing the web site for you. Then they also host the site. I think mine was easier for them because mostly they just used my old site content and reorganized things and they added some of their own content. They added the articles to the site also which helps the content.

We seen quick results, but i know i registered our URL in 2008 and google already indexed our site but my problem was i was buried somewhere and i could never even find myself.

Also keep in mind that while the fee is 150 monthly they are constently tweaking and optimizing every month in order to keep you ranked high. So it is an ongoing process.

Read more details on their site at www.footbridgemedia.com. And also run a google search for footbridge media reviews and read other experiences, that is what i did for about 1 week before hiring them.

Many have helped and encouraged me here at LJ, so it is good to rerurn the favor.


----------

